# This happened at a craft show fund raiser



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You probably won't believe this but it's true.

I had been asked to participate in a fund raiser. 25% of the selling price of my items were going toward the fund raiser. I had some of my bamboo bloom cowls with me. Even though I usually sell them for between $50 and $75, I had set the price at $40 so they would be more affordable to the patrons. So $10 of the sale would go to the event and $30 would be my income.

A lady walked up to my table, picked up the cowl in the pic and asked the price. I told her $40. She flipped it into the air and said "I never would have expected it to be that much." I'm a passive person most of the time and stayed within that mode during this little episode. As she turned to walk away, I asked her what price she expected. She turned and nastily said $20. Then she stormed off.

Don't you feel some type of concern for someone who is so out of touch with reality as to expect a fund raiser good quality cowl would be $20. She could go to a department store and buy one for that when they are on sale.

Usually fund raisers have high priced items.

I was a bit disgusted to put it mildly.

That is my big story.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Have you seen the site 'people of walmart'? She's probably a main contestant. Pay her no mind, she's way off base, has no idea what hand made things are valued at. I know I would be ticked off too, those kinds are everywhere, even outside wallyworld.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

wow- first of all, that was rude of her. I probably would have laughed and told her that the yarn cost more than that, regardless if it did or not. Some people just need a reality check- obviously she is one of them.
Let me add, a find raiser is just that-- you expect to pay more for items as they are for a cause.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I paid $35 for a long sleeve aran (heavily cabled) cardigan, adult size, 100% pure wool - hand made with home spun wool.
No dickering, was asking price. 
You be the judge. ;-)


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Honey, don't take it personally.. Your craft fairs are usuaully well attended with people who know the arts and their value.. She obviously was ignorant to the value of handmade items or just out to get a bargarin by using the bargarin jardom that goes with people who are out to buy cheap to resale for the profit you would want.. Blessings,


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

This cowl is beautiful!!!! She is not only out of touch, but rude and insane. I admire you for keeping your cool. I probably would have told her to go to Walmart or worse yet???


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

People who don't knit, have absolutely NO idea of the cost of the yarn, let alone crafting anything with it...put her out of your mind - she is not worth a second thought.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Well I paid $35 for a long sleeve aran (heavily cabled) cardigan, adult size, 100% pure wool - hand made with home spun wool.
> You be the judge. ;-)


well- to say the least- you got an absolute bargain!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> well- to say the least- you got an absolute bargain!


I thought so too - and it was at a high end craft fair.
Lower price=sell more=more profits, IMO.


----------



## DorothyofOz (Jun 21, 2011)

My, my, wasn't she having a bad day! I've had the same thing happen to me.
Years ago, I hand-embroided faces on washcloths cut into animal puppets. It was a craft show out in the country where no one was buying anything. A customer came up to me and said, "Seeing as how you're not selling anything, give me one for $2.00". The selling price was $4.00!
First she insulted me, then wanted a discount!





| As Seen On TV
As Seen On TV
Sort By:
Items to view per page:
1|2
Next »
NEWAs Seen On TV - Stufz America's Stuffed Burger
Stufz America's Stuffed Burger
$9.99
As Seen On TV - Hands Free Baggy Rack
Hands Free Baggy Rack
$6.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
More StylesAs Seen On TV - Aluminum Credit Card Holder
Aluminum Credit Card Holder
$6.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Banana Storage Bag
Banana Storage Bag
$8.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
More StylesAs Seen On TV - Furniture Savers
Furniture Savers
$7.99 - $16.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
More StylesAs Seen On TV - Michel Mercier Detangling Brushes
Michel Mercier Detangling Brushes
$14.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Closet Organizer
Closet Organizer
$4.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
More StylesAs Seen On TV - SmartBag
SmartBag
$19.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Flexible Flat Duster
Flexible Flat Duster
$9.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Pocket Hose Ultra
Pocket Hose Ultra
$19.99
More StylesAs Seen On TV - Joan Rivers Great Hair Day® Fill-In Powder
Joan Rivers Great Hair Day® Fill-In Powder
$29.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Stop Sign For Garage
Stop Sign For Garage
$14.99
Sale $12.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Nonstick Meatloaf Pan
Nonstick Meatloaf Pan
$12.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Oven Crisper Pan
Oven Crisper Pan
$9.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Side Socket 
Side Socket 
$12.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Hanging Basket Hook
Hanging Basket Hook
$5.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - North American Ear Wax Vacuum
North American Ear Wax Vacuum
$7.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Yolk Vac - Egg Yolk Separator
Yolk Vac - Egg Yolk Separator
$7.99
More StylesAs Seen On TV - Mesh Dog Harness With Leash
Mesh Dog Harness With Leash
$9.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Hurricane 360° SpinMop
Hurricane 360° SpinMop
$39.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Stone Wave Microwave Cooker
Stone Wave Microwave Cooker
$9.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Potato Express
Potato Express
$9.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
As Seen On TV - Perfect Bacon Bowl
Perfect Bacon Bowl
$9.99
More StylesAs Seen On TV - Bra-Tastic Set Of 3
Bra-Tastic Set Of 3
$29.99
Miles Kimball Ratings & Reviews
Items to view per page:
1|2
Next First she insulted me, then she wanted it for half price.
She didn't get the washcloth puppet.


----------



## DorothyofOz (Jun 21, 2011)

I have no idea how that last part got into my message!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Perhaps if a list of costs, including the time it takes to create works of art to sell at craft fairs was posted, it might help people understand what goes into what they are looking at. Just a suggestion.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

DorothyofOz said:


> I have no idea how that last part got into my message!


I do. It was one of the Christmas elves acting up, not doing his/her job, and just wanted to cause a bit of a stir.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> You probably won't believe this but it's true.
> 
> I had been asked to participate in a fund raiser. 25% of the selling price of my items were going toward the fund raiser. I had some of my bamboo bloom cowls with me. Even though I usually sell them for between $50 and $75, I had set the price at $40 so they would be more affordable to the patrons. So $10 of the sale would go to the event and $30 would be my income.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you at all for being extremely miffed especially since the cowl in your post is the cowl in question. I'd rather bring it home, donate it to charity, give it to a homeless person, use it for cleaning counters (not really) than sell it to a person like that. Rude doesn't begin to cover it.

Your creations are beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess it takes alsorts.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I certainly feel better after reading your kind responses. 

Will let this little episode go away now. 

Thank you.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I for 1 think you did well to keep your cool, 
Love your cowl, can you share where to get the pattern, and what kind of yarn you used, need to make up a few unisex gifts for drop ins at Christmas


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Sure.

Here's a link to the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboo-bloom-infinity-scarf---cowl

I purchase the yarn from Webs and Jimmy Beans.

It comes in many beautiful colorways.



nanma esther said:


> Well I for 1 think you did well to keep your cool,
> Love your cowl, can you share where to get the pattern, and what kind of yarn you used, need to make up a few unisex gifts for drop ins at Christmas


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grace, your cowl is beautiful. I have used the same yarn and pattern and it always turns out lovely. So glad you kept your "cool." I run into similar situations at my shows. However, no one usually is rude..if they don't like my price (s) they just walk away. 
Once again, thanks for sharing..Sorry my picture isn't as good as yours...
:-D :thumbup:


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Your work is beautiful by the way and the woman quite rude. I have exhibited at shows too and occasionally have someone that wants to bargain for some reason. The thought that it took hours and hours to create what they are holding never occurs to them, I think. 

Thanks for posting your site on Ravelry, I have bookmarked it to look through your wonderful designs later.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

She was extremely rude. You took the high road and you are the professional.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have usuallay found that rundraiser sales have great prices as they really want to sell the item and they are giving their share of the profit to the group doing the fundraising. I guess it depends on the group.


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

Your cowl is beautiful and definitely worth $40 and more. I've had it happen both ways. One woman told me I was charging too little for my children's stocking hats. They were $8. She told me I couldn't make a hat for that. (1 skein of red heart soft goes a long way when it's a toddler hat) they are now $10. I also was told $35 was too much for a cabled scarf. I asked her if she had ever made one and she said no. The prices on these are $45 now and they sell just fine. The woman who commented to you was rude. I wouldn't think of making comments like that


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

chickkie, I have done, lead,and been in charge of so many fund raisers.. Fund raising is just that.. raising funds and people are more than willing to pay, raise and even go over board with contributions and payments. It amazes me how events can be so different. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

What a nasty woman !. At $20 I would have asked what is wrong with it, at $40 I would think you are having a massive sale, at $70 + I would think I was paying a reasonable price.

Just feel sorry for her, she knows nothing.

Your work is beautiful


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

There once was a time when EVERTHING was hand made. You paid for the quality of both the work and the materials. 
In the modern world people have been trained to pay as little as possible for everything. And that is why roads fail, roofs leak, clothing doesn't last ...and yes...why that stupid woman couldn't recognize quality when it was right in front of her. Her loss. Her home is probably filled with junk.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Will let this little episode go away now.
> 
> Thank you.


That was not the lesson for you to learn in doing business in public. I would have noted right of her coming right up to that cowl without even browsing what all you had (those types are usually envious).

A fund raiser is like others have commented, not the items but the amount of money they will generate for the cause. You are wrong in lowering your normal retail price and was the lesson you should learn.

Why were your items not marked with prices? Even when you do the people will still batter so be prepared. This one had no intention of buying or battering.

Now the big lesson. The women never wanted it in the first place. You were polite I assume when giving the price. She then acted out. That is when, like my mother would say, the gloves come off. You need to learn to respond then in kind and very fast in pace--"You wouldn't have twenty dollars anyway and I don't have change!" "Thank you for helping the (cause)" Now days the expression needed would be "Its out of your network anyway!"


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Politeness wins, you won. Others over hear exchanges and a smart retort only makes the seller look catty, IMHO. They may feel they do not want to purchase from someone that plays the nanner, nanner game. A sale to me is not the time to educate the non knitter in etiquette, we venders are fair game to those that were not going to buy no matter what the price.
The cowl , like your hats, is beautiful.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

She was extremely rude and obviously doesn't appreciate hand made goods. She should stay away from high-end craft fairs IMHO.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> You probably won't believe this but it's true.
> 
> I had been asked to participate in a fund raiser. 25% of the selling price of my items were going toward the fund raiser. I had some of my bamboo bloom cowls with me. Even though I usually sell them for between $50 and $75, I had set the price at $40 so they would be more affordable to the patrons. So $10 of the sale would go to the event and $30 would be my income.
> 
> ...


A) She is rude.
B) She was expecting Garage Sale prices...why, I don't know.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Well I paid $35 for a long sleeve aran (heavily cabled) cardigan, adult size, 100% pure wool - hand made with home spun wool.
> No dickering, was asking price.
> You be the judge. ;-)


If I had knitted that sweater, you would have had to pay a lot more than that! Whoever sold you that sweater has greatly undervalued her work.

Sorry; nothing against you, you found a bargain. I just think it hurts all knitters when sellers undervalue their work. It makes non-knitters expect everyone to sell cheap.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No need to be rude! If you don't want to buy something, just walk away!


----------



## samsnanna (Oct 27, 2015)

Obviously a Scroogesse, bah, humbug.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Everyone wants a bargin


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

There are always folks out there who think that everything should be less than it is whether that be an item from Wal-Mart of from a upscale boutique. They simply don't want to pay for anything and expect to get things for a bird price ( cheap cheap cheap)


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

A cabled cardigan at 35 dollars !! The very idea of making something like that and GIVING it away is really sickening .When you wear it 
consider it a very very nice present ,THAT is what it is .


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

I attended a craft show at a 55 and over community and there was a table with beautiful thread crochet doilies--not your usual small doilies--these were quite large--she priced them at about $10-12 which didn't even come close to covering her costs, i'm sure--a lady was looking at them and made a snide remark about how expensive they were--my thought was "is she for real?" I said to her, these are handmade! I cannot believe the gall of people sometimes


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

She is out of touch with the quality of good work. Let me just say that the cowl is gorgeous. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Obviously, she doesn't understand quality.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> People who don't knit, have absolutely NO idea of the cost of the yarn, let alone crafting anything with it...put her out of your mind - she is not worth a second thought.


Agree with you Betty :thumbup:


----------



## Bearlady56 (Aug 21, 2011)

I totally get what you are saying. That is why I have a hard time selling my knitted pieces.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

Your cowl is beautiful and well worth it. So sorry you had that trouble. Hope she learns how to behave in public at some time in her life.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it would be easier just to give a donation and sell the cowls somewhere else. It takes a lot of time and money to make something. I haven't run across anyone else giving things away!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~ as you suggested "out of touch with reality". It is a beautiful cowl.

I must say that I agree with Annie Mae Oakley in that this woman need to learn how to behave in public and that is the hope for her.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Lizmossstitch said:


> A cabled cardigan at 35 dollars !! The very idea of making something like that and GIVING it away is really sickening .When you wear it
> consider it a very very nice present ,THAT is what it is .


I know I would feel too guilty to buy that - it should be worth at least 3 or 4 times that. Although it is not in the same price bracket, I sometimes insist on paying a little extra at thrift shops when I feel the item is underpriced. It's only a very little extra. Am I the only one who feels this way? I'm sure I'm not.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> There once was a time when EVERTHING was hand made. You paid for the quality of both the work and the materials.
> In the modern world people have been trained to pay as little as possible for everything. And that is why roads fail, roofs leak, clothing doesn't last ...and yes...why that stupid woman couldn't recognize quality when it was right in front of her. Her loss. Her home is probably filled with junk.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

kacki said:


> This cowl is beautiful!!!! She is not only out of touch, but rude and insane. I admire you for keeping your cool. I probably would have told her to go to Walmart or worse yet???


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Well I paid $35 for a long sleeve aran (heavily cabled) cardigan, adult size, 100% pure wool - hand made with home spun wool.
> No dickering, was asking price.
> You be the judge. ;-)


I don't get it..... are you saying you paid a fair price?


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I thought so too - and it was at a high end craft fair.
> Lower price=sell more=more profits, IMO.


Makes me wonder how the seller was able to make it and sell it for this low of a price. The yarn itself would have been that much. Great deal for you, but not so good for the seller.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I believe it, oh yes. People don't understand "Fundraiser." They are looking for a deal. This is NOT a yard sale; it is an event to get lots of money for a Good Cause. People complain about the price of Girl Scout cookies. "I can get cookies cheaper than that." Well, of course you can. 

Except in the case of these cowls, you could not get them cheaper elsewhere. People can be crass, unappreciative, cheap, inconsiderate, insulting...

Carol K in OH


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Some people have more crust than a pie.


----------



## Goalkprsmom (Jun 19, 2015)

She obviously does not know quality when she sees it. Your cowl is beautiful and worth every cent.


----------



## maxine1 (Mar 5, 2015)

My husband and I do upper end art craft shows and we run into that type of person on our carvings. We have learned to laugh it off. We had a suggestion to make some simple lower cost item as a draw to our table. Our last show we tried this, it worked. People that couldn't afford the higher priced items, bought the newer item signed by the artist. They had a product from the show, and we sold enough to pay our table fees.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

maxine1 said:


> My husband and I do upper end art craft shows and we run into that type of person on our carvings. We have learned to laugh it off. We had a suggestion to make some simple lower cost item as a draw to our table. Our last show we tried this, it worked. People that couldn't afford the higher priced items, bought the newer item signed by the artist. They had a product from the show, and we sold enough to pay our table fees.


 That is a great idea! It's win-win!


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

I participate in high end juried art/craft shows. Some people feel that they have to barter, others, who don't knit have no idea of the cost of good yarn and the time involved in creating the design, they are just not my customers , so I smile and they walk on, been going on for years))


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

What kind of yarn is that? It makes a beautiful scarf.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

GalaxyCraft - You got a wonderful deal on that one  Am working a long sweater/jacket for my daughter and using what I consider a "lower grade" but wonderfully soft yarn for it, and the yarn alone was over $35.00. So hats off to you for your lucky find- hand made too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> People who don't knit, have absolutely NO idea of the cost of the yarn, let alone crafting anything with it...put her out of your mind - she is not worth a second thought.


My thoughts exactly! The cowl is beautiful by the way.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Some customers attending craft fairs, especially one as a fund raiser, have no idea about the time and cost of materials that goes into making items to sell. I used to sell jewelry (used high quality materials, not from Michael's or AC Moore), and it was hard - my prices were higher than others selling jewelry. Well, that's because they used inexpensive beads and findings, and much of it looked like "mass-produced" items. Guess who sold more - not me. You were so right to not sell that beautiful cowl to the customer at her price. We take pride in our work products and value them. Good for how you handled the situation! :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Rude and insensitive.. People think that they should be given any of our hard earned talents for a pittance. Just keep your head up!


----------



## cindyclark (Jul 25, 2013)

So sorry that happened. Your cowl is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I thought so too - and it was at a high end craft fair.
> Lower price=sell more=more profits, IMO.


Or more loss, if the yarn cost more.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> People who don't knit, have absolutely NO idea of the cost of the yarn, let alone crafting anything with it...put her out of your mind - she is not worth a second thought.


I COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER!!!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to encounter someone who was so incredibly rude. She is quite obviously someone who neither knits nor crochets, and she has no idea how much time and effort go into a knitting or crocheting project.

Hazel


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Ugh!!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

maxine1 said:


> My husband and I do upper end art craft shows and we run into that type of person on our carvings. We have learned to laugh it off. We had a suggestion to make some simple lower cost item as a draw to our table. Our last show we tried this, it worked. People that couldn't afford the higher priced items, bought the newer item signed by the artist. They had a product from the show, and we sold enough to pay our table fees.


I want to add to my first posting. Like Maxine and her husband, I too, have a small container with some lower cost items. This does work and several who buy these items will also buy some of my other more expensive ones.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Doesn't anyone get Galaxycraft's tongue in cheek post?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Your cowl is beautiful. I hope that someone with better sense bought and enjoys it. Don't take it personally.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> Well I paid $35 for a long sleeve aran (heavily cabled) cardigan, adult size, 100% pure wool - hand made with home spun wool.
> No dickering, was asking price.
> You be the judge. ;-)


I would say you got the buy of the day. Congratulations.


----------



## knitsbyjenn (Sep 29, 2015)

We should never, ever let other people determine what our work is worth. That is for the maker alone to decide. That said, I think your nasty not-a-customer was simply jealous because you had made these beautiful things, you could obviously make as many as your heart desires, and she can't. 

Jealousy is poison. Try to not get any of it on you.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

DorothyofOz said:


> I have no idea how that last part got into my message!


See if you can edit it and remove it!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Some people just have no idea how much yarn costs and the amount of time it takes to hand make something!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

It's beautiful. You should get top dollar for it. I'm sure you sold out of all of them that day


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

People still seem to think that handmade means cheap. Not cheap in quality, but in price. An eye opener would be for them to actually see the price of the materials, the time it takes, and the skill to create something beautiful! Keep the faith for the people who admire your talents and are thankful for those who can still use their hands to create works of art! There's one in every bunch! Glad you kept your cool.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

That is a stunning and elegant cowl. The rude lady doesn't deserve to wear such a thing. She probably would have just resold it online for much more. 

That idea of posting small signs that detail the cost of materials and the time it takes to make something is a good one. People think the things just magically appear over night or something. They cannot conceive of spending 30, 40, 80 hours of leisure time working on a project.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

For years I volunteered at several local, high-end, juried shows. Nothing anyone says to a craftsperson surprises me anymore. What really annoyed me were the comments made to or in front of the crafts-persons. Just plain rude. Sad, but many folks do not appreciate the value of a hand-crafted item.


----------



## mln25 (Oct 15, 2015)

That is a gorgeous cowl! I would have been GLAD to pay $40 for it, and would have considered it a bargain! What was that person even doing at a fund raiser with her attitude??


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

How rude. .people who don't knit or crochet have no idea the hours that go into items..and on top of that it was, a fundraiser


----------



## KentuckyCrafter (Oct 19, 2013)

When I encounter items for sale that are handmade and out of my price range, I tell the craftsman/woman I love it would love to have it but can't afford it...tell them that I think it is worth more than they are asking and I hope they get their price because it is worth every penny! Why? Because I do crafts and, like you, encounter people who do not. Love when someone says, "I'll buy the materials if you will make "it"; IT WON'T TAKE YOU LONG!!!. People just have no idea. So I'll give as a gift but I don't sell, I value my own work too much..Just me...xxxo


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Your cowl is absolutely beautiful. I never would have let that go for $20!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It was so kind of you to drop your price for charity. Your cowl would be at least $100 in department stores. I was shocked to see a child's knit cap with a few sequins for $175 in a store in the local mall!
Some people are so out of touch. I know it is hard to listen to them. They have no idea.


----------



## rusti (Mar 4, 2011)

Why I don't sell at fund raisers.... The last one I took part in the woman it was held for started going from table to table telling people to raise there prices because she needed the money!I low there are good ones out there but rather than have my craft picked over and crittized I would rather just donat= cash.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

The woman should apologize to you for being so rude!


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> There once was a time when EVERTHING was hand made. You paid for the quality of both the work and the materials.
> In the modern world people have been trained to pay as little as possible for everything. And that is why roads fail, roofs leak, clothing doesn't last ...and yes...why that stupid woman couldn't recognize quality when it was right in front of her. Her loss. Her home is probably filled with junk.


You've hit the nail on the head. This "customer" must have thought she was in Walmart.


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

You did good to keep your cool! Let it roll off of you and go on. I think as your comment said, you are trying to do that. I donated 2 baby bibs, and a neck warmer to a fundraiser, and all 3 items(together) went for $10.00. Sad, but people do not understand. I am sure the buyer was happy. Your knitted items are always so beautiful.


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

maxine1 said:


> My husband and I do upper end art craft shows and we run into that type of person on our carvings. We have learned to laugh it off. We had a suggestion to make some simple lower cost item as a draw to our table. Our last show we tried this, it worked. People that couldn't afford the higher priced items, bought the newer item signed by the artist. They had a product from the show, and we sold enough to pay our table fees.


Those lower-priced, lower-labor items are called widgets. Widgets can pay for your booth fee. I've learned that buyers will spend up to $20 on impulse buys, so all widgets should be priced somewhere at or below $20.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

and in reality it was probably worth twice the price and you would have paid it. Knowing what goes into things makes us better buyers


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I sell at only one or two craft shows a year (really hate to do even that, but I do pick up a few custom orders), and I'm finding the same attitude. Unfortunately, last year I was put next to a "bargain basement" vendor who had sports fleece scarves (remnants) for $2/each, and I sell my knitted scarves the same as you, $40 (yarn cost times 3 unless it's more intricate), and I sell my handmade men's aloha style shirts for $85 each -- not one nibble, yet the people crowded at my bargain basement neighbor were hitting and rubbing against my $85 shirts with their dirty bags and purses to "get that deal".

Unless someone knows the cost of the materials (or cares) and the time it goes into making something that wasn't produced in a sweat shop in a foreign land with slave labor, they'll go for the bargain unfortunately.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> If I had knitted that sweater, you would have had to pay a lot more than that! Whoever sold you that sweater has greatly undervalued her work.
> 
> Sorry; nothing against you, you found a bargain. I just think it hurts all knitters when sellers undervalue their work. It makes non-knitters expect everyone to sell cheap.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Ignorant is the best word for this type of person. She clearly has no concept of artisan art and crafts, nor does she care or consider that she's walked into a charity event, where participation is to benefit others.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

jobailey said:


> See if you can edit it and remove it!


You can edit a post for only 1 hour after posting.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

RandyPandy said:


> It was so kind of you to drop your price for charity. Your cowl would be at least $100 in department stores. I was shocked to see a child's knit cap with a few sequins for $175 in a store in the local mall!
> Some people are so out of touch. I know it is hard to listen to them. They have no idea.


And yet, I bet the woman who made the remark to the OP would have paid the $175 for the store bought one! And I doubt it would be hand made!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Nownow said:


> You did good to keep your cool! Let it roll off of you and go on. I think as your comment said, you are trying to do that. I donated 2 baby bibs, and a neck warmer to a fundraiser, and all 3 items(together) went for $10.00. Sad, but people do not understand. I am sure the buyer was happy. Your knitted items are always so beautiful.


That is another thing wrong with some fairs. If you donate items, the show people are not aware of the value of the items and, thus, underprice them for the show.


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

HAPPENS ALL THE TIME !!! There is a big seperation class going on here....a lot of people want something for nothing and are used to getting it at Walmart. their best bargain may be going over to live in China


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Bebekka said:


> I sell at only one or two craft shows a year (really hate to do even that, but I do pick up a few custom orders), and I'm finding the same attitude. Unfortunately, last year I was put next to a "bargain basement" vendor who had sports fleece scarves (remnants) for $2/each, and I sell my knitted scarves the same as you, $40 (yarn cost times 3 unless it's more intricate), and I sell my handmade men's aloha style shirts for $85 each -- not one nibble, yet the people crowded at my bargain basement neighbor were hitting and rubbing against my $85 shirts with their dirty bags and purses to "get that deal".
> 
> Unless someone knows the cost of the materials (or cares) and the time it goes into making something that wasn't produced in a sweat shop in a foreign land with slave labor, they'll go for the bargain unfortunately.


If I find myself next to a competitor, I as the show's manger to move one of us.
I have a friend who has been knitting all her life and make gorgeous hats, scarves, sweaters, etc. The are mostly her own patterns and have intricate color and design themes.
I do mostly texture and one-color design items and never get put next to her. Unfortunately, I do sell more than she but my items cost less to make, and for materials, which is why I do not want to detract from her sales.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I guess it takes alsorts.


Understatement of the day.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

she was probably having a bad day. I guess we could and should feel sorry for her since apparently she doesn't have a lick of sense. She probably couldn't afford it at any price and that was the biggest problem.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I, too, have found people don't want to pay the price needed to make our items. Sorry you lost the sale but hopefully someone else bought them.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There is no way I could have kept my mouth shut. I would have said, " just a minute let me get some paper and I will give you the address to the nearest Wal-Mart, Unless you already know where it is. I am sure they will have just what you are looking for." and yes I have done that very thing.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, there are so many rude people. Your cowl is lovely. She probably would have said the same remarks even if it was $20. Don't take it personally!


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

DorothyofOz said:


> I have no idea how that last part got into my message!


I was wondering too :roll:


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I would have politely said, "Oh, then you would probably be better off Shopping at Ross or Wal-Mart.. the ones from China are inexpensive. However, this one is made with "Yarn type and takes me XX Hours to knit, this piece of Wearable Art. It takes a certain circle of individuals to appreciate the "Hand Crafted Quality" of such an item, but I Thank you for your input.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I would have politely said, "Oh, then you would probably be better off Shopping at Ross or Wal-Mart.. the ones from China are inexpensive. However, this one is made with "Yarn type and takes me XX Hours to knit, this piece of Wearable Art. It takes a certain circle of individuals to appreciate the "Hand Crafted Quality" of such an item, but I Thank you for your input.


By letting the leave your table without some sort of FIRM reply, just leave them open to continue such small mided thinking. It's hard, but I always say, "Educate them with kindness"!!!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

DorothyofOz said:


> I have no idea how that last part got into my message!


I was wondering.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

galaxycraft said:


> Well I paid $35 for a long sleeve aran (heavily cabled) cardigan, adult size, 100% pure wool - hand made with home spun wool.
> No dickering, was asking price.
> You be the judge. ;-)


Someone forgot to put a 1,2, or a 3 in front of that 35!!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

DorothyofOz said:


> I have no idea how that last part got into my message!


It's Halloween--Trick or Treat!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

People that don't do any handcrafts themselves are often so out of touch when it comes to costing - they expect to pay the same for beautiful handmade item as for a factory made imported Chinese one. Don't waste another second on this person. Your cowl is absolutely beautiful


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

I participated in a holiday sale at an art gallery. They were taking 30% so I priced my socks at $70. They are knitted on #0 and #1 needles of high quality yarn and take an average of 40 hours to knit. I did sell a couple of pairs but one person picked up a pair and with a look of shock said "you are charging too much for these!". I told her she probably had never worn handknit socks. I'll gift the remainder. Your cowl is lovely and well worth $40.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

The scarf is lovely SO this tells me that woman is not very charitable herself or else she would see how pretty and how neutral it really is and that it is fairly priced in a charitable event.

Important for you : Don't internalize it. She's not worth it :thumbup:


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

You should forget her. From her point of view:

1) She doesn't care how other people feel.
2) If you sold it to her for the lower price, she'd get a bargain.
3) If you didn't, she wouldn't have lost anything -- and maybe felt "superior" for having the "power" to be rude and get away with it. She wouldn't realize that you _could_ have held her accountable, but didn't think she was worth it.

I had a boss who used to brag about the bargains she got by "negotiating" this way. She also tried the same thing on me -- when I'd finish a task or project, she'd comment that there were lots of others who could have done the same thing better and quicker, and hint that I could be fired. I eventually gave her the good news that she could finally hire one of them because I was quitting -- and that I didn't feel guilty about giving very short notice, because she'd told me so often how easy I'd be to replace. The look on her face was priceless. :XD:


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

I would say "Have a nice day/evening" or "Good luck" with a real smile. Because I don't have to ever see or speak to that ... um, "Cat" again!


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Grammy Toni said:


> Perhaps if a list of costs, including the time it takes to create works of art to sell at craft fairs was posted, it might help people understand what goes into what they are looking at. Just a suggestion.


I think this is a great suggestion. There were no questions asked when I priced my baby sweaters at $40 for our church bazaar last year. A lady bought 3 and she even asked me to teach her to knit! I was happy to do that ... no charge! After 4 hours she told me I was an amazing PATIENT teacher and she realized it was not her craft! She asked me to knit more for her granddaughters! I will say her smocking on the beautiful dresses she made for her daughters and now granddaughters is something I could never do! We all have our skills and isn't that great?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If she wasn't so rude I would have suggested the poor woman had gotten lost on her way to a flea market (with that attitude she probably balks at Walmart prices). I am a craft show shopper not a vendor and one of my pet peeves is booths that don't have prices clearly marked and large enough to be seen from the walk way. I have a pretty good idea of the value of textile work and some other crafts, but have no idea what is involved others. If I have to stop the vendor and ask the price I am wasting the time they could be using to finalize a purchase with another customer. If I can see the price, I only engage the vendor to make a purchase or compliment their work.

I do have to say that even I, am occasionally taken aback by prices but revert to my standard response, "It is absolutely gorgeous and worth every penny, but unfortunately not in my budget at this time."


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is a stunning cowl! (Be still my heart!) $40 is a bargain! Was there a full moon? That person is definitely loony. :twisted:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I thought so too - and it was at a high end craft fair.
> Lower price=sell more=more profits, IMO.


I don't see how the knitter made any profit at all, or even made expenses. Yarn + fair fees=a loss in this case. She must have had it for a while and it didn't sell, and didn't want to carry it around anymore. You really did get a bargain.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

gheezi said:


> Someone forgot to put a 1,2, or a 3 in front of that 35!!!





gina said:


> I don't see how the knitter made any profit at all, or even made expenses. Yarn + fair fees=a loss in this case. She must have had it for a while and it didn't sell, and didn't want to carry it around anymore. You really did get a bargain.


I know the reason and this Isn't It.
And No It Was Not Defective.

Geeeezzzzz Louise -----
'You All' do not know how many the vendor started with and how many the vendor returned home with - but I Do.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I know the reason and this Isn't It.
> And No It Was Not Defective.
> 
> Geeeezzzzz Louise -----
> 'You All' do not know how many the vendor started with and how many the vendor returned home with - but I Do.


She was your mom!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

edithann said:


> Grace, your cowl is beautiful. I have used the same yarn and pattern and it always turns out lovely. So glad you kept your "cool." I run into similar situations at my shows. However, no one usually is rude..if they don't like my price (s) they just walk away.
> Once again, thanks for sharing..Sorry my picture isn't as good as yours...
> :-D :thumbup:


That is also so stunning. Would you say what the name of the yarn is and where is the pattern? It is so beautiful.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> She was your mom!


  No, not a relative nor even a friend.
But I have already given you hints.

You all have a good week-end.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I know the reason and this Isn't It.
> And No It Was Not Defective.
> 
> Geeeezzzzz Louise -----
> 'You All' do not know how many the vendor started with and how many the vendor returned home with - but I Do.


I was refuting your lower price = more profits point. No way this lady made a profit on that sweater. I was just trying to think of a reason why she sold it so cheaply.

But guess I made your day. Happy snarking.


----------



## monroe2830 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, that certainly rude of that lady. The cowl very beautiful and that lady should definitely go to Walmart or somewhere else....


----------



## monroe2830 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, that certainly rude of that lady. The cowl very beautiful and that lady should definitely go to Walmart or somewhere else....


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I know I would not say it but I would sure be thinking: "perhaps you should be shopping at a thrift store!"

Please don't dwell on the "negative nancies" out there! Most people love your work very much!


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been asked many times by my friends "make me one". It ain't gonna happen, they just think I can whip one up. And when they say oh, you like to knit, I just ignore them.


----------



## pfjenson (Feb 24, 2012)

love it! I am working a job with someone I would love to say that to


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

I think that the problem lies in the fact that in our present political climate the top politicians are saying the most rude, outrageous and insulting things, and are being rewarded by the electorate. So others think that they can follow suit, and that this behavior is okay.

So, the next time just call them out and ask them if they are capable of knitting something so lovely for a mere $20, Then point out that offering to pay only $20 to someone that has spent hours creating a beautiful item is both rude, insulting and offensive.

This is my suggestion for handling such a situation.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

That cowl is absolutely gorgeous.. bottom line woman was what I refer to as a "rookie" when I am at one of my favorite "places".. you all know them.. yarn shops, fabric stores, bead stores... ect ect.. and the "rookies come in and want it "now" and want it "cheaper" I also had some one ask me to "hem" their dress for Friday.. It was Monday?? I said nope.. she said it will only take you a minute.. so I told her (politely) then it wont be a problem for you to do it then?? She was to busy... I wasn't I guess.. still nope.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

A p.s. to my post.

Let us all, as a society, not tolerate such behavior and look to be more acceptable to all. Let us start with teaching our children not to blindly copy what others are doing, but take responsibility for our actions, and try to never offend others in any way.

Thanks.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> Some people have more crust than a pie.


I LOVE THIS QUOTE!! :thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

This has just confirmed to me that when I downsize my home, I will find charities and make donations of many of my things rather than have a garage sale and have people offer me stink bids on my treasures. Demeans the soul.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Pearls before swine. We have a culture that wants things cheap cheap cheap....maybe there are little chicks


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

JoanH said:


> That cowl is absolutely gorgeous.. bottom line woman was what I refer to as a "rookie" when I am at one of my favorite "places".. you all know them.. yarn shops, fabric stores, bead stores... ect ect.. and the "rookies come in and want it "now" and want it "cheaper" I also had some one ask me to "hem" their dress for Friday.. It was Monday?? I said nope.. she said it will only take you a minute.. so I told her (politely) then it wont be a problem for you to do it then?? She was to busy... I wasn't I guess.. still nope.


When someone asks me to knit or sew for them I reply with "I'll be happy to hold a class to teach the skill." That way they pay for the class and learn a skill. Everyone is happy then. Sometimes they take me up on it and sometimes not.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

knitminnie said:


> When someone asks me to knit or sew for them I reply with "I'll be happy to hold a class to teach the skill." That way they pay for the class and learn a skill. Everyone is happy then. Sometimes they take me up on it and sometimes not.


Very good idea... but this angel did know how to sew some.. just firgured she was busier then me...
she was in post grad school you know..


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Along with your time spent, you purchased the pattern and also used high quality yarn. It's too bad people want to pay so little at craft fairs.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Some people can really be rude.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> For years I volunteered at several local, high-end, juried shows. Nothing anyone says to a craftsperson surprises me anymore. What really annoyed me were the comments made to or in front of the crafts-persons. Just plain rude. Sad, but many folks do not appreciate the value of a hand-crafted item.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cjay (Apr 4, 2013)

So many people do not realize the cost in materials, let alone labor that goes into homemade things. You might be better off donating and taking it as a tax write-off. Less frustration. No excuse for rudeness though. Reminds me of my ex-mother-in-law.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> People who don't knit, have absolutely NO idea of the cost of the yarn, let alone crafting anything with it...put her out of your mind - she is not worth a second thought.


I agree. You will only get an ulcer if you let her comment mess with your mind. :thumbdown:


----------



## Henny Penny (Nov 2, 2012)

At our Quilt Shows we have our raffle quilts valued and the valuation prominently displayed so visitors are given an idea of the value of the quilts on display as well as the value of quilts for sale. Non-quilters are surprised at the valuation certificates provided.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would think $20 sounds better than what a another knitter told me maybe $5.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful cowl; insensitive and ignorant would be buyer. Don't let the turkeys get you down. I also do pottery and people balk at a $25 handmade mug. It takes a lot of work for both knitting and pottery but people have no clue that these are unique works of art. Don't let the turkeys get you down.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> No, not a relative nor even a friend.
> But I have already given you hints.
> 
> You all have a good week-end.


You've really got me with this one. Was it you yourself? £35 for the materials.....no can't be, not a relative or even a friend.
Oh go on TELL US!
PS sorry I didn't recognise the tongue -in-cheek.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Henny Penny said:


> At our Quilt Shows we have our raffle quilts valued and the valuation prominently displayed so visitors are given an idea of the value of the quilts on display as well as the value of quilts for sale. Non-quilters are surprised at the valuation certificates provided.


That is what I thought as most fund raisers are auctions or high end items that the price has been jacked up to make even more for the fund. Then to include Craft Fair made me consider the fund raiser aspect to be just a ploy to get people in as 15% sounds cheap in and of itself, IMO. I've even attended events in the past (like silent auctions) where no money was ever exchanged because their people knew my people and all that dirty stuff was carried on behind the scenes with the highest bidder/donor was make note of prominently during the event.

She did not put prices or fiber content or even recognize the designer on a tag on the item--its a craft fair. She went down in her asking price so set herself up. The woman then had every right, whether you all think rude of not, to ask for the price. It was at that moment the seller should NOT state the price as that is how haggling begins. If they don't haggle then simply asking "How much do you think it is worth?" Then if her reply was $20 it is up to the seller to handle it from there. Nothing about that would not pay for the cost of the yarn (you could have been given it by a friend or used some from your inventory), nothing about your time (you would be on the streets right now demanding fair labor laws) and never about it being in style at the moment and is ONE OF A KIND.

If she said that low to you then carry on a polite conversation only and let her walk away empty handed. With the fund aspect is what you could ask about like do they donate frequently to that fund etc. and then ask if they intended to spend more to help the fund out. Carpi diem.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

maxine1 said:


> My husband and I do upper end art craft shows and we run into that type of person on our carvings. We have learned to laugh it off. We had a suggestion to make some simple lower cost item as a draw to our table. Our last show we tried this, it worked. People that couldn't afford the higher priced items, bought the newer item signed by the artist. They had a product from the show, and we sold enough to pay our table fees.


I love when the man who came into shop ask if I would except 10 dollars for my hand carved Santa. I was so upset. That would not have even paid for the knife, wood, or my time. The price was on the item. Told him no was kind but wow that shock me.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I think in some cases people have very different ideas of what a craft show is. For some it is the church bazaar of their youth. The tables filled with TP covers, dolly beds made from detergent bottles etc. Craft shows I have attended in recent years are very picky about what they allow. Beautiful items but I walk away empty-handed because there was nothing I can afford. Items weren't necessarily priced too high, just out of my budget. A few weeks ago, I attended a small quilt/craft show that had many quality items priced IMO extremely reasonable. I ended up buying a small quilt to give as a gift because it was a price I could afford.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. They are interesting to read.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I might have responded 'Good luck with that.' and then moved on to someone who is in the real world. She has no idea that she is paying for the yarn, the time, and most importantly your expertise. Poor misguided silly person.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been going to craft shows lately just checking on prices. Couple a weeks ago I went to one where the crafter had all her dishcloths priced 25 cents each, others will sell them for $3.50 each. Today I went to one where the headbands were selling with the flower for $25 a headband. The same kind of headbands where someone told me mine were worth $5 and I was selling them for $12. Animal hats that are so popular sell from $8 up to $26. The ones for $8 are just as cute. It seem like every crafter uses acrylic yarns. It doesn't matter about the yarn the consumer needs to shop around because every crafter marks their items according to what they think its worth.

I forgot to add a few weeks ago I went to a craft show where the crafter was selling children sweaters, afghans for $5 each. Her cowls and scarves were $2.50 each. I got there a little late. The crafter was telling me a woman from Florida bought a huge bag full of cowls and scarves. She couldn't believe this woman was buying so many because she always thought Florida being warm. The knitting was very fine knitting. The cowl that I bought was a lace and looked like it was done with a size four needle. Just unbelievable! I also bought a lace sweater for my GD and sweater for my GS.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I have been going to craft shows lately just checking on prices. Couple a weeks ago I went to one where the crafter had all her dishcloths priced 25 cents each, others will sell them for $3.50 each. Today I went to one where the headbands were selling with the flower for $25 a headband. The same kind of headbands where someone told me mine were worth $5 and I was selling them for $12. Animal hats that are so popular sell from $8 up to $26. The ones for $8 are just as cute. It seem like every crafter uses acrylic yarns. It doesn't matter about the yarn the consumer needs to shop around because every crafter marks their items according to what they think its worth.


Were the thing selling at the higher prices today? The things I've seen at craft sales are usually made with inexpensive yarn but there is still all that time to consider.

I will be going to the neighbors for the game shortly. Didn't knit a stitch today. I just didn't feel like working on it when I got back from Scott's house. My house was cold and I had forgoten that I turned off the heat earlier so I wouldn't pop the breaker while I was showering. The bathroom light is on the same circuit and there isn't a window in that bathroom so if that happens, I shower in the dark. lol My hands were so cold I didn't think I could knit very well so I just didn't try. Glad I finally woke up and realized I had turned the heat off. They are supposed to check the furnace on Tuesday. I'm hoping I don't run into too much expense trying to figure out what's going on with that now. Could also be the breaker.

We had a nice meal at the Woods. Did Gracie like the craft show?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I charged a person at work $40.00 for a scarf I had made. It was 60 cm long and when I asked for the price he said it was expensive. I just told him that I could have sold it for $80 and he was lucky that I was only charging $40.00. I did offer to make him a beanie to match, but he declined.


----------



## iblimey (Aug 5, 2015)

I wonder how much she would pay for a "one of a kind" item at a high priced store? Yours is worth every penny. Lovely colours.
Hester


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

It occurred to me that if people see these same items in a boutique they would likely spend the money. Just a thought.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

orilliastitcher said:


> It occurred to me that if people see these same items in a boutique they would likely spend the money. Just a thought.


I would think people would pay more. I know she said this was a fund raiser and was only giving a % to the fund raiser. I know many crafters who donate 100% their time and crafts to the Fund Raiser. At these crafts shows especially at a Church that's when the prices are marked so low. If Southerngirl wanted a higher price for her items then she should have done like you said put in a Boutique.

I know Location has a lot to do with craft shows. In our area Door County which has a lot of tourists has their annual craft show it will cost the crafter $90 for an Entry Fee.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

grandmann said:


> I would think people would pay more. I know she said this was a fund raiser and was only giving a % to the fund raiser. I know many crafters who donate 100% their time and crafts to the Fund Raiser. At these crafts shows especially at a Church that's when the prices are marked so low. If Southerngirl wanted a higher price for her items then she should have done like you said put in a Boutique.
> 
> I know Location has a lot to do with craft shows. In our area Door County which has a lot of tourists has their annual craft show it will cost the crafter $90 for an Entry Fee.


My comment was directed toward the shopper. I am quite certain that if she was in Holt Renfrew or on Rodeo Drive she would pay upwards of $100 for a beautiful cowl such as this. Southern Girl deserves quality recognition for her spectacular creation, whether she is at a craft show or a boutique environment.

It also would be a good idea for a notice to be posted at the entry of the bazaar or fund raiser or craft show that itemizes vendor fees. That way the shoppers who want bargain basement prices can go to Dollar Joint or Dollar Tree instead.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

With a nice smile I tell such people to buy the yarn and make their own, but good luck with the pattern as it my own.
By the way, is any other knitter upset when people come along and take sneaky photos of their designs.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sure yours is of quality yarns too. 
YES, she was rude.
YES, some have no manners.
I bet her manners would be in place if she thought someone she felt was important were warching!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Well I paid $35 for a long sleeve aran (heavily cabled) cardigan, adult size, 100% pure wool - hand made with home spun wool.
> No dickering, was asking price.
> You be the judge. ;-)


$35??? that was extremely cheap!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I might be wrong but I would think Southern Girl use mostly all acrylic yarns except when she is felting then she uses 100% wool.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

mavisb said:


> I charged a person at work $40.00 for a scarf I had made. It was 60 cm long and when I asked for the price he said it was expensive. I just told him that I could have sold it for $80 and he was lucky that I was only charging $40.00. I did offer to make him a beanie to match, but he declined.


Yes! I think too many of us do not place a high enough value on our work! In the past, I gave everything away. Now that our rent is very high in this retirement facility, I just cannot afford to do that except for the charity items I enjoy making and will continue. But when we use a better quality of yarn and spend a lot of time on something, we need to remember that our items are hand made, time was spent not only making the item, but the time involved in finding the right yarn, and pattern, and if we design our own patterns, that should increase the value much more. Perhaps we could print out the items that were on a boutique web site recently where a sweater that was hand made was $900 and had sold out.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I do sell to boutiques and the scarves sell for $74 plus tax.



orilliastitcher said:


> It occurred to me that if people see these same items in a boutique they would likely spend the money. Just a thought.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it all depends on what the market will bear. I am sure that all of us could make a cowl like that as it is very plain knitting, but would get very different prices at a craft sale. I don't think this rant has anything to do with price but that someone was rude. Worth is not always what someone will pay. I would love to get $75 or even $50 for a pair of socks,, but am lucky to be able to get $25 and I use good yarn. An alpaca, reversible scarf that I made and priced at $50 has not sold even though it has been shown at a few different venues. It is just as nice as anything that some of the so called best knitters on KP do, but I do not live in an area that will command that kind of money. 

The rudeness of a customer is an International problem and won't go away any time soon.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are totally wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I used to use acrylic for designing. I use 100% wool now for most of my designs.

I can't imagine why you would make such a statement when you have nothing to base it on.



grandmann said:


> I might be wrong but I would think Southern Girl use mostly all acrylic yarns except when she is felting then she uses 100% wool.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are right. These scarves sell at boutiques for $74 plus tax.



orilliastitcher said:


> It occurred to me that if people see these same items in a boutique they would likely spend the money. Just a thought.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> I do sell to boutiques and the scarves sell for $74 plus tax.


If the scarf sold for $74 what kind of yarn was used for the scarf?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for your very nice comment.



orilliastitcher said:


> My comment was directed toward the shopper. I am quite certain that if she was in Holt Renfrew or on Rodeo Drive she would pay upwards of $100 for a beautiful cowl such as this. Southern Girl deserves quality recognition for her spectacular creation, whether she is at a craft show or a boutique environment.
> 
> It also would be a good idea for a notice to be posted at the entry of the bazaar or fund raiser or craft show that itemizes vendor fees. That way the shoppers who want bargain basement prices can go to Dollar Joint or Dollar Tree instead.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Sneaky photos. I actually had a woman come up and ask me exactly how I made my hats, where I sell them, where to buy everything. I think she may start selling them, too.

I tend to be passive except this particular situation really irked me.

It's nice to be able to share it with others who understand.



YourLuckyEwe said:


> With a nice smile I tell such people to buy the yarn and make their own, but good luck with the pattern as it my own.
> By the way, is any other knitter upset when people come along and take sneaky photos of their designs.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

SouthernGirl said:


> I do sell to boutiques and the scarves sell for $74 plus tax.


I knew your knitting would fetch an excellent return for your effort and expertise. It is too bad that people do not see the work involved. What they see is a flawless piece and they think it can't possibly take much effort. Much the same as I would probably look at a beautiful painting. I am not artistically gifted so I have no idea what is involved. However, I would not be rude and insult the artist. I hope this experience has not left you feeling discouraged. Your cowl is much too pretty. I heard an artisan saying once she was advised to put the price of her work at 20 times the cost of the materials. Does that sound about right?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Other words she paid $3.70 for the yarn and the rest was her design.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are very kind to write this.

Thanks.



orilliastitcher said:


> I knew your knitting would fetch an excellent return for your effort and expertise. It is too bad that people do not see the work involved. What they see is a flawless piece and they think it can't possibly take much effort. Much the same as I would probably look at a beautiful painting. I am not artistically gifted so I have no idea what is involved. However, I would not be rude and insult the artist. I hope this experience has not left you feeling discouraged. Your cowl is much too pretty. I heard an artisan saying once she was advised to put the price of her work at 20 times the cost of the materials. Does that sound about right?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are exactly right.



chickkie said:


> it all depends on what the market will bear. I am sure that all of us could make a cowl like that as it is very plain knitting, but would get very different prices at a craft sale. I don't think this rant has anything to do with price but that someone was rude. Worth is not always what someone will pay. I would love to get $75 or even $50 for a pair of socks,, but am lucky to be able to get $25 and I use good yarn. An alpaca, reversible scarf that I made and priced at $50 has not sold even though it has been shown at a few different venues. It is just as nice as anything that some of the so called best knitters on KP do, but I do not live in an area that will command that kind of money.
> 
> The rudeness of a customer is an International problem and won't go away any time soon.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I asked earlier what kind of yarn was used for the cowl and you didn't answer, like I said maybe I was wrong. I figure that you didn't use expensive yarn because more went into the design.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

grandmann said:


> Other words she paid $3.70 for the yarn and the rest was her design.


Oh boy, I am really digging myself into a hole here. I don't mean that the cowl is cheap, I mean does that sound like a reasonable way to price an item. I should probably not say anymore so I don't come off sounding totally unreasonable. I seem to have a faster typing skill than I do a thinking skill.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh no, please don't be concerned. I think what you wrote was entirely appropriate and didn't misread it.

I didn't think that you thought it was cheap.

I appreciate your comment.



orilliastitcher said:


> Oh boy, I am really digging myself into a hole here. I don't mean that the cowl is cheap, I mean does that sound like a reasonable way to price an item. I should probably not say anymore so I don't come off sounding totally unreasonable. I seem to have a faster typing skill than I do a thinking skill.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

YourLuckyEwe said:


> With a nice smile I tell such people to buy the yarn and make their own, but good luck with the pattern as it my own.
> By the way, is any other knitter upset when people come along and take sneaky photos of their designs.


Not that I noticed any camera ... however with my very complex cables I'd just say "good luck Charlie/Charlene!"


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I thought so too - and it was at a high end craft fair.
> Lower price=sell more=more profits, IMO.


$35 for a handknit heavily cabled wool sweater! The sweater would be a steal at $75! If the sweater was adult size, the knitter received very little for her time. I consider my time much more valuable than that!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the lady Now she was just suffering from knitters block & anxiety over her inability to decide what to make for her next knitting therapy project.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The same thing has happened to me, but I wasn't doing it for charity. One woman wanted me to make her a baby cocoon and hat and I told her it would be $40.00 - OH that is to much! I thought ok - half of that was for the yarn without being on sale. Later she came up and said - I don't want those things you are making - like I would be stupid enough to make one up and expect to purchase it. Then a woman who wanted me to make one didn't pay when I was done. Finally I sent her a letter and she paid - no I didn't give the finished product until I got my money. Your work is beautiful. Sorry there are such sticklers in this world.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

DorothyofOz said:


> I have no idea how that last part got into my message!


Too bad you couldn't find her and show her your accidental list. the mop cost $39. I did craft fairs for many years and I will never understand some people.


----------

